# Open Source Master of Magic HD Multiplayer Remake



## Blake00 (Jun 7, 2019)

If there's any good old Master of Magic fans lurking in these forums I've recently made a video (as part of a up and coming Civ related games in HD series) touring what I feel is the best MoM fan project out there called *Master of Magic – Implode’s Multiplayer Edition*, a brilliant Open Source Java MoM engine rebuild that supports larger maps, up to 14 players (either Human or AI), and any modern resolution like HD 4K etc. The only it's missing is AI and some good bug fixing and polishing.

Although sadly it's creator Implode has gone AWOL and the project has been inactive for a while now.. 

But hopefully one day he'll return to it, or someone else will finish what he started due to it being opensource...






.


----------



## Blake00 (Aug 9, 2019)

OH MY GOD!!! :O

Looks like I don't have to worry about this unfinished fan remake anymore as it appears we've got an *official Master of Magic sequel or Remake on way* (courtesy of Slitherine who've bought the rights from Atari's IP dungeon and *just made the announcement on their site*)!!!

Guess this explains the mysterious Atari activities I *noticed recently.* Clearly they reacquired MoM so they could sell it to Slitherine for $$$.

I'm such a super fan of this 25 year old game that I run a *MoM fans facebook group* so as you can image I'm SUPER EXCITED about this news lol. 

I can't can't believe that after all these years a real sequel just might be happening now. Sadly most of the old MoM forums are long dead so if there's any fans here who know of a good old MoM2 wishlist/feature request list out there *please let me know *and I'll go post it over on the Slitherine forums (which I've just signed up to).

They've probably barely started the project yet so now is the time to get fan feature requests and wish list items in front of their faces. If the remaining fan base doesn't speak up now then god knows what sort of game we'll end up with. So now is the time to act!


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 9, 2019)

I've never played the game and I probably never will but I applaud and bow [but not at the same time] to your enthusiasm for it.


----------



## Blake00 (Aug 16, 2019)

haha thanks. Yeah I grew up playing this game so I'm slightly obsessed with it lol.

Most fans I've talked to on other forums so far appear to be mostly wanting MoM with a fresh coat of paint and don't want the wheel reinvented. Some have made some crazy suggestions but generally everything people come up with has already been done in one of the MoM style spin off games (eg Age of Wonders, Warlock, Endless Legend, Sorcerer/Elemental/FE, Worlds of Magic/PQ, Eador, Dominions etc) so such a change would make it feel more like them than a MoM sequel. So they need to update it but also be careful that they don't turn it into something else that has already been done and quite possibly done better.

A few people have joined up and posted their lack of faith in the Slitherine forums under their announcement and they were shot down pretty quick by fans of Slitherines other games, so their customer loyalty is a promising sign at least.

I've never played Fantasy General but apparently they're doing a pretty good job with it. I looked at some of the other games under their name and found some interesting ones..

Polaris appears to be a Master of Orion style game:
Polaris Sector on Steam

Pandora appears to be a Alpha Centuari, Civ Beyond Earth / AoW Planetfall sort of game:
Pandora: First Contact on Steam

They don't rate highly on steam but they look okay and many of the reviews (even the bad ones) all seem to talk about how hardcore the AI is so that's promising. Yeah they don't look like amazing genre changing games but they actually give me some comfort as it shows they have years of experience with 4x PC strategy gaming. Hopefully they take the good stuff from these stepping stone games and learn from the bad stuff people didn't like and put them to good use with their MoM project. Although it looks like different developers worked on those games and Slitherine just published them, so I wonder who they will put on MoM.

PS is it just me or is Pandora using the same world engine as Warlock? That is so darn similar lol.


----------



## Blake00 (May 31, 2020)

The good news keeps coming for MoM fans (which I'm starting to fear there's none here haha). After years Implode has returned from his self imposed exile (think kungfu movie where the bad guy bests the good guy so the good guy climbs up a mountain and learns better kungfu with some old guy with a grey beard who never speaks and then the good guy comes back and kicks the bad guys ass lol) and released a new version of his *HD Multiplayer remake of Master of Magic* with for the first time FUNCTIONING AI!! This is the moment many like me have been waiting/hoping for.. hopefully people try it and give him some feedback!

Announcement: 0.9.8.0 released - Master of Magic - Implode's Multiplayer Edition

Download: Master of Magic - IME -  Browse Files at SourceForge.net

.


----------



## Blake00 (Mar 5, 2021)

Big news! Looks like Seravy's *Caster of Magic 2* (possibly renamed to 'Caster of Magic for Windows' now probably by Slitherine lol) is coming out of private beta and going public on steam soon.

What is also very interesting is that it says on the announcement that it supports custom resizable windows and presumably resolutions! I'll try to confirm that since that would be awesome news as Seravy had zero interest in higher viewing resolutions when I last talked to him about it (eg he was gonna keep it at 320x200 still lol). Maybe Slitherine or all his beta testers kept pestering him about it and he found a way to do it lol. Either way it's great news. Modern resolutions plus full 13 Wizard slaughterthon games are gonna be epic! Have wishlisted! Before anyone asks no it is not multiplayer lol (try Master of Magic - Implodes Multiplayer edition remake for that).

*Steam :: Master of Magic :: Caster of Magic for Windows is coming soon.*

.


----------



## Blake00 (Jun 7, 2021)

A little late to the party with this even bigger news but OMG lol.. After 25 years of nothing it really is an amazing time for us diehard Master of Magic fans! There I was a few weeks ago getting excited about Seravy’s new Caster of Magic 2 for Windows release and then something even more amazing got officially announced, as we finally have confirmation of the Slitherine mystery MoM project I’ve posted about here before! Slitherine are working with Thea series creators MuHa games on a *Official Master of Magic Remake!!!* MuHa are a small indie studio so sure enough it's nothing AAA however the new remake already looks and sounds pretty good! I can already see people complaining about the hexes and lack of multiplayer but neither of those bother me. Super excited about this!!









						Master of Magic on Steam
					

Take up the role of a great wizard, wield powerful spells, command fantasy races and challenge your rivals in this remake of a cult turn-based strategy classic. Do you have what it takes to become Master of Magic?




					store.steampowered.com
				




Trailer/Intro:





Dev Interview:


----------

